# r32 swap mk2 drag car



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

EDIT: I will no longer be posting in this thread. all future progress will be posted here. Thanks for looking. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4765731
Well the r32 forum is kinda slow so I thought this might be a better place to post this. 
I am looking for any info on the actual engine accesories and housings and what I can use. So far I found the thermostat housing,crack pipe, crank pulley, crank sensor,and clutch setup. all fit off of a regular 12v vr6. 
The things I found don't fit are the oil filter housing,tensioner and acc. setup. I am sure some of the stuff from the 24v fits but I am looking into that now. If anybody has any info that will help please chime in.
OK now on to my new drag car. I started the car last year but buying a house put a hold on that for a little. Now the house is all straight I can get back to my car.
1992 montana green gti 
full cage car/ tube frame kinda?
just picked up an r32 motor so n/a r32 
and just for hopfully some more traction everything is now in the back 
any comment positive or negative will be appreciated. everyone can always learn something. 
the goal is to get the car together and tuned by next summer.








[img



_Modified by misc.motorsports at 9:45 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## ChrisW. (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

this guy did the swap into a mk3, maybe he can help if you shoot em a pm
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...51798


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (chrisW.)*

yup I read all his posts and just pm'd him. thanks for the link


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

why make it mid engine when your keeping it NA? I could see if it's gona be big boost but w/e not my project. good luck with everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (subrosasix)*

The car was origanaly gonna be an aba 16v turbo. I got a good deal on the r32 engine and I would like to learn to tune the engine managment n/a first, then I plan on turboing it. I would like to go either 40r or42r but I want to run it for a year all motor to work all the suspension and driving bugs out.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

All 12v accessories work. U will have to grind the accessory bracket where the altenator resides if you want to run the 12v altenator as it is larger. Crank pulley won't work, but u can use the 24v one and get a 6 ribbed belt thats the same length. I forgot the part# of the one im running. 12v t-stat housing only works if your not planning on using the o2m. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (Dubbed95)*

why doesn't the crank pulley work? as far as fittment mine fit right on and clears everything. I don't know if it will line up with the acc. or not yet. Also I found the tensioner from a 12v has the same bolt pattern but hits the head.







It was so close to fitting to. The oil filter housing with fit the bolt pattern but the location of the oil holes coming out of the block are different and the gasket would not seal off the holes. I am on the hunt for some 24v pics and parts to see if they fit.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

Im sorry your right, I forgot i had removed my woodruff key from my 12v pulley for my golf LW crank pulley and the key on the 24v pulley wasn't removable so i was forced to use it. It'll line up fine with the acc. You plan on using the 12v bits so it'll all be the same. Just remember to clearence the bracket where the altenator sits. Its hard to desctibe where but when you do a trial fittment you'll see where im talking about. Your still gonna have to use a 6 ribbed belt anyways because of the 24v tensioner pulley.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (Dubbed95)*

thats good to know. grinding the bracket is no problem. all I need is the alt. anyway. and I run a 6 rib belt on my a2 vr6 anyways just beacause they are plentyfull at the parts store and I can pick from all different sizes. 
ok so the list narrows down.
parts I need are

24v tensioner
24v or r32 oil filter/cooler assy.
r32 fuel rail and injectors ( I might just make a SRI with the injectors in the intake)


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

Keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (RipCity Euros)*

ok so the water pump and acc. bracket do not fit.








I need to find some spare 24v parts.


----------



## erikg115 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

good luck with the build.planning a similar r32 swap into 86 gti


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (erikg115)*

update: I picked up some 24v exhaust manifolds and they fit fine. I also found an oil filter housing and acc. bracket that I am trying to pick up this weekend. that should take care of all the pieces for the motor except the intake manifold, but I have something in the works for that as soon as I get my flanges.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

I thought the exhaust manifolds (uppers) were bigger on the R32 motor







. 
Either way you should port the exhaust manifolds.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (RipCity Euros)*

yup I plan on porting the manifolds. I am just trying to get what I can for now. I plan on going turbo after the first year anyway so it's not that big a deal. besides I am having a hard enough time trying to find parts for it, so whatever I can get I will take. 
Any idea how much smaller the manifolds are?


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

I have a 3/4" aluminum intake flange (waterjet) if your looking for oine. Its a 24v cut but if you got the means, can be opened up to r32 ports. You'll have a time locationg parts for this D*%m engine..........TRUST ME







. The exhaust manis should be the same. don't worry about those.


_Modified by Dubbed95 at 3:29 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (Dubbed95)*

I just priced an intake flange from INA there not to badly priced either. And yeah I am having a hell of a time finding parts. I found an oil filter housing for $120 with no oil cooler parts







I mean I know there's not a whole lot of them out there but $120 for an oil housing c'mon. 
I also just picked up an r32 fuel rail and injectors for a good price. 
A big thanks to seb at Kohls German Auto. he's a good guy and he's tring to find me some of the parts I need.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

UPDATE: 
Well I picked up some 24v exhaust manifolds and an r32 fuel rail and injectors. I plan on porting the exhaust manifolds and I made some modifications to the fuel rail to make it a dual feed.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

throw some -AN weld fittings on the ends of that fuel rail. I got some from speedway motors in NC. NPT's good but for fuel i'd wanna be 120% theres no leaks.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (Dubbed95)*

I made alot of fuel rails using the ross fuel rail stock and always used NPT fittings, so far I never had a problem with them.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

Where do you put the return?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (RipCity Euros)*

fuel return will be in the center of the rail. I welded on a flat piece os stainless to drill and tap. I just need to do it.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (misc.motorsports)*

i am famous







in for updates!!!!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: r32 swap mk2 drag car (XXX008XXX)*

not to many updates. but I got most of the dash finished and built a megasquirt ecu for the car. I got some more of the cage bars done I just have to get some seats before I weld them all in. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>



_Modified by misc.motorsports at 5:16 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work, Mark.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

slowly getting there. I need to finish building my new garage and get a lift in there. I want to get the new motor in so I can start placing all the fueling, wiring, and coolant pipes.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

i never seen an oil cap on that side of the valve cover...maybe its just me...


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

^^^
its from a mk5 R. I got one of those as well


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

o ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just looked weird


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

still cant find a pic of one


----------



## Eminem56410 (May 8, 2008)

good luck on the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Eminem56410)*

search for a toureg I think they have them on that side also


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

I got some more of the cage done yesterday. my friend was nice and let me use his garage and welder. I still have to do the door bars but I need seats first.
front bars from main hoop and two cross bars.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

Got the dash fitted back in with the cage and worked on some more of the switches
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

why the tunnel? just a place for wiring/shift cables and such to run through?
looks good. a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all the work. 
i want to see it sititng proper with some slicks on the back


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

looks sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im doing the r swap in mine but keeping it fwd


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

yeah the tunnel is just for coolant pipes, wiring and fuel lines to run thru. 
Well I drove to dirty jersey tonigh and picked up the acc. bracket, oil filter housing and tensioner. I will get some picks of it all on the motor tomorow.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

you need a r oil cooler?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

I did need one for the longest time I just bought one tonight and I have an after market cooler going on also


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

ok i would of gave you mine im just useing my after market one as well


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

did your aftermarket one work good? any modifications needed?
I do need a dip stick and tube if you have a spare one laying around

I fitted up the acc. bracket and alt. today and relized I won't be able to make my intake manifold the way I wanted because the alt. sits right in front of the ports










_Modified by misc.motorsports at 8:59 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

well i had it on my turbo 12v with the stock one and it worked great...but now im just useing the aftermarket one with out the stock one just because it really dosent fit with the front motor mount being there....the aftermarket one i have is alot better then that stock one...there is no mods needed with the one i have....


----------



## 95vRsIcKsT (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

do the 42r mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i just sold my 40r cause im going with the 42r







its gonna be sweet, no traction here i come


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (95vRsIcKsT)*

turbo is down the road. I wanna try and hit some good times al motor. the car should be stupid light and decent power. 
Beside I like my trannies to stay in one piece.
You should have let me know I woulda got the 40r off of ya


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good call... and spinning wheels at 110mph sucks







trust me i know


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

yeah I'm not trying to have traction issues if I can help it.


----------



## 95vRsIcKsT (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_turbo is down the road. I wanna try and hit some good times al motor. the car should be stupid light and decent power. 
Beside I like my trannies to stay in one piece.
You should have let me know I woulda got the 40r off of ya

if i would have known you would have been interested i would have called you


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (95vRsIcKsT)*

Any more progress Mark?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

hey ross hows it going up your way? 
Not to much new here I have been packing up the house and getting ready to leave for basic training. I leave on april 16th so not much is going to be getting done untill I get back in oct. 
I did start picking up some of the pieces for my new short runner. 
INA makes some awsome stuff. big props to them 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_hey ross hows it going up your way? 


Still just school...

_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_Not to much new here I have been packing up the house and getting ready to leave for basic training. I leave on april 16th so not much is going to be getting done untill I get back in oct. 


Good luck!

_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
INA makes some awsome stuff. big props to them 


FABDEPOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He also makes exhaust flanges, im sure you could pick up one to make a custom header because there isnt really much offered for N/A R32's, that would be cool, you dont see that too often, just ported exhaust manifolds.
Are you going to be making the intake runners staggered in length? I dont think aftermarket cams (if you have some) compensate for the difference in distance from the intake ports to the intake vavles between the front and rear bank of cylinders like stock cams do. crazydubman had some pretty good results from a Racecraft staggared intake manifold for his N/A VR6 
(220 WHP i think).
I really like the design he did, and with your engine being in the back, you have virtually unlimited space for a nice big plenum.
crazydubman's 12v SRI - TB in lower middle

























And did Issam get you that fuel rail material? It looks like Ross Machining stuff.


_Modified by RipCity Euros at 3:36 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

I plan on doing the staggered lengths onn the runners and I want to make it kinda form into a box in the front and have the TB right in front of the runners (if that makes sense) not on the side like most.
I am going to buy cams eventually but I will prob. just wait untill somebody finally makes a bigger set. 
I will definitly be playing with header design but the first couple are going to be cheap and ugly I want to see what makes the best power and then make a nice one from what I learned on the dyno.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

this drag car is going to be rediculously intense, keep putting up tons of pics and such


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_looks sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im doing the r swap in mine but keeping it fwd 


Any link to a build thread


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

ill be watching this one- i have the hookup on a junk (rolled) R32


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

*Big Blocks* build








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4223020


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

Looks good! I like the new direction your car is headed. 
On another note, I just got back from school for the summer and was able to get my rado 98% complete; I replaced my blown fuel pumps. Took it for a test drive, it runs great!







...finally.
Picked up a rabbit diesel too.

See ya around.


----------



## Sik96JettaVR6 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

you gotta let me know when you go to run your car its hott im in York county Pa and definitly want to see wat times you run


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Hey Babe! Happy Memorial Day! 
"I got somethin for you Private"








We got a day pass- just showing some of my battle buddies what it's like @ home. 
30 days til I get up to Ft. Jackson. HOOAH!! Keep your head up. Love you!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*

hey everybody just got my first free time pass at basic training. So far everything is going good, It's not near as bad as everybody thinks. The only thing that sucks is the idiots that screw it up for everyone. 
Hope everybody is having a great summer and there cars are running good. I should be back on here more in a couple weeks when I get out of basic. Untill then have fun and do some burn outs for me. 
PS hi tuts hope to talk to you soon. hope basic is going good for you.
I miss you and will see you soon, stay strong.


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Good luck w/ Graduation babe- I'm enroute to Ft. Jackson, the nicest car I've seen in 3 months is a Drill Sergeants M3 and he can't drive for $hit. Hopefully the scene's a little better in SC! 
Hope you're making plans for your project, it's going on the road as soon as we get home! 
Basic Training = Summer Camp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*

one more month and I'll be home again. I can't wait to buy a new tig welder and get working on the car again. see everybody soon.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

graduation next thursday. then a plane ride home on friday. I can't wait to start working on the car again. 
On a side note this is the cleanest my hands have been for over 15 years. 
I will hopefully make some good progress while it"s still nice out. and button up the small stuff over the winter.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Waiting for updates


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I finished up all the new non power steering in the front, started wiring up the dash and making a relay panel for the car. I might also have a new addition to the car by next week. I will put up some new pictures soon.
It feels good to get dirty again. lol


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

ok finally got a chance to get some pics today. I got alot of the wiring out of the way awhile. I still have to wire up all the gauges and the engine, but at least all the switches and fuses are wired up. Just have to run the acc. wires to all the parts when there in place. 
I made a nice little panel to mount all the relays and ran everything thru the back to make it look nice. I also mounted it on a hinge so I can just swing it open to work on the wiring. 

<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

also just got the rest of my guages in so I can put those in the dash and start wiring them up this week. And the fuel cell, radiator and msd coils came in. I finally have some parts to work with to get something done.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

and just picked up this nice new mig welder and ordered a new syncrowave 200 tig so I can get working on my intake manifold. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Wiring looks nice, remind me again what management you will be using for the engine?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

megasquirt. I mounted the ecu right behind the switch panel. I took a long time trying to make the wiring as compact and easy to work on as possible.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

crazy..keep us posted!!!!

Lebnani inta?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

got some work done in the last couple days. 

got a quick release adapter for my steering wheel, installed the rest of my gauges, and got some more pieces for my intake manifold.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
got my flywheel back from the machine shop. and made my new straps for the pressure plate. I just need to go get hardware to bolt the new stuff together.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
Started cutting apart the front end to mount the fuel cell and rad. I got all my plates welded in and the tubes from the cage to the strut towers in and welded. I just need to go get the tubes for the front bent next week.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
started making my bracket for the msd coils. so far everything is fitting up decent. I just have to make the cam sensor plugs which will get welded to the back of the bracket so it plugs both holes when bolted on. I will weld the two pieces together once my welder gets here.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

_Modified by misc.motorsports at 6:57 PM 9-26-2009_


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 7:39 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Will you be running VVT? I really like what this guy did with his coils >>> He is not running the VVT obviously.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

damn yeah that does look nice. and I like how the coils are facing to the side not up. But I would like to mess around witht the vvt one day so I'm leaving them there for now.


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

I really appreciate the high level of workmanship and attention to detail. 
How rigid are the floor pans without bead rolling them? With the bracing there it seems like it would be ok.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (2jetta1golf)*

the actual floor pans them self are not very rigid but they have plenty of tubing to sit on. They will be rivited down to the floor.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

well only find this therd while browzeing and what a arsome job and custom work ur doing there , everything is just were it should be and ull have some seroius fun in that beasty ,,,,ps , see ur turboing it , any approx spec on boost range or are u runing custom pistons etc to lift the boost , (that short runner for the inlet , is a work of art,,,,


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

for now probably just going to get it running all motor untill I learn how to tune it. I have been borderline on theturboing it right from the start but that leaves less room forerror while I'm learing the engine managment


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

i may come in there as im runing the mk4 2.8 24v in my caddy 4wd with th ms1 v3 megastunie , so if ur stuck give me a shoot 
_Modified by adaptorman at 1:06 AM 10-1-2009_
ive just striped a r32 lump down today to find the crack buggerd , 


_Modified by adaptorman at 8:36 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

some more progress from today. 
Got the firewall and rear doorpanels cut out. I still have to mount everything with zues fasteners. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
picked up my 02j shifter box and tower.

finished my bracket for my msd coils.
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
welded up the front tubes for the frame.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
welded brackets onto the radiator and locating pins on the bottom.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
and the radiator all mounted up 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
fuel cell just sitting there. I just picked up all the metal to mount it. I am finally making good progress on the car. I will keep everyone posted.



_Modified by misc.motorsports at 6:36 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Very, very nice work.


----------



## mk2michal (Sep 26, 2009)

damn thats sweet


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk2michal)*

very nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks great!, Why not to a fully tubular front end? make your own a-arms and front suspension>?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

I would like to eventually. but that is all stuff that will just take longer to finish the car. It has been sitting for almost 3 years now and I would like to just get it done and running so I can enjoy it. I will have plenty of time in the future to change thinks and make them how I want them.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Thats a HUGE fuel cell. Is this going to be street legal? 
Progress looks amazing!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

16 gal. fuel cell with sender. and what fun would this car be if I couldn't take it out in town and do some donuts. haha

On a side note I might be changing directions of the build alittle. I think I am gonna sell the r32 engine and just go turbo right away on a regular vr6. I just have to find someone to buy the r32 engine and I can start getting the turbo stuff. My buddy has plenty of stock vr6 engines layong around so If I blow them up left and right it's no big deal there only gonna be like $100 everytime I blow one.


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

keep the r motor ......


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (padubbin421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *padubbin421* »_keep the r motor ......


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

finally got the fuel cell frame made. It is removable if I ever need to work on something below it in the future
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
and my injectors came in the mail. 830cc's
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 8:35 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

awesome; subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (jtiguy285)*

hey a local guy. I just went to lancaster last week to pick up my PVW. haha


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

ok so I recieved my seats in the mail today.







I have been waiting over 2 years to sit in the car again. It is a pain to get in and out but the seats sit right where I need them to. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
pulled the dash back apart so I could weld the gauge panels together. Now it's all one piece instead of 3. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## mk2michal (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

DAMN that looks SICK!!!


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

awesome work ! keep up the good work


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

Seats look good man! Glad to see they will be getting good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (padubbin421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *padubbin421* »_keep the r motor ......


your build is worthy of nothing les than an R motor


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (green JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green JettaIII* »_
your build is worthy of nothing les than an R motor

yeah but unfortunatly blowing up the R motor by turboing it just doesn't sit right with me. ( and we all know a turbo motor WILL blow up at some point) escpecially with me learning how to use the megasquirt on it. I would love to keep it an R and all motor but that just won't cut it power wise around my area.


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

respect your decision.. wanna trade my 12v fror your motor?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

looking spot here pal ,,,i can see u having some top fun once ur sorted , ps i reckon the early 12v are a better engine engine then the 24v engines as ive blow 3 so far 2x 2.8 and 3.2 all ended upwith crank failure ,,, im now in my 4x fingers crossed ,,


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_looking spot here pal ,,,i can see u having some top fun once ur sorted , ps i reckon the early 12v are a better engine engine then the 24v engines as ive blow 3 so far 2x 2.8 and 3.2 all ended upwith crank failure ,,, im now in my 4x fingers crossed ,, 

thats exactly what I can't afford to do. lol I can blow up 12v's all day long and not care they are everywhere for cheap. Just trying to find another R motor if I blow it then pay for it everytime. That seems like nothing but headaches. I would definitly love to keep the engine. and It would be fantasy to say I have one but it's just not realistic for my needs. 
Well the hunt is on If I can find the right turbo setup I will sell this engine and just build a boosted vr. 
Thanks to all who watch and bear with me while I figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

thereis a soloution if u use the 24v 2.8 engine instead of the 3.2 the cranks are the same as the 12v engine


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

this is one of the coolest, baddest, most inspiring threads ive ever come across. happy to have found it. and i plan to follow the rest of this build. you have done some seriously nice fabrication here -- what is your background? how are you so nasty at this? !!!! 
keep it comin man, in the end all of the time and hard work will pay off. ive been there... and even though i didnt build anything as crazy as this, it still took a long time. but i must say that the final product was well worth the wait. 
one of these days i hope to see this car in person and shake your hand. (love the sig too!) 
kudos







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (illi)*

I was always a welder or machinist since I was 18. so that helps with the welding stuff. As far as car stuff goes you just have to have imagination and want to learn. I am far from great at anything but I'm decent at alot of stuff and thats only because I just go for it. If something doesn't turn out right or I blow something up, you learn from your mistakes and over time get good at it. trial and error has taught me alot. 
And the sig is cool but I can't take credit, they came from other peoples sig's. I just really liked them to. And I should be at show and go, I'm not hard to spot bright red hair and normally looks like I haven't shaven in a long time.


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching. Great work man, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Agent_1)*

got a new shifter for the car. I am going to wire up the line lock and the 2-step to the button so I can just release to launch the car.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
Finally got around to finishing the pressure plate upgrade. It is a spec pressure plate that had bent straps. I made new stronger straps and added an extra one. Then installed grade 8 hardware. I'm sure there will be some problems with it. It's gonna be a trial and error thing till I find out what works.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
Since I was working on the driveline parts I tore down the tranny. Checked out all the gears to make sure they were ok and to replace all the seals and gaskets. Then welded up the diff. And before people start flaming me. I don't care if it breaks it was free and I want to see how it works before spending the money on a diff. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

Make sure those bolts clear the bellhousing.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

it's starting to get cold out so I got a wood stove and put it in this weekend. I got to play with the tig alittle making a braket to hold the stove pipe outside.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Make sure those bolts clear the bellhousing.

it there a way to check that besides installing and spinning by hand?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

Probably but that's most likely the quick way!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

I will have to wait till I get everything bolted up on an engine, but I will make sure to check. I'm thinking I might have to take out one strap also. I used 3 this time but they are a little thicker than normal and it spaced out the inner part of the pressure plate. I won't know till I try it out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

you can probably just bolt the pp clutch fw together and slip that on the input shaft to check


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

UPDATE: the R32 engine is sold and going to a good home. I will be continuing on with the car but building it as a VR6 turbo. Yes I know everybody has a VR6turbo but for my needs and budget it's what fits. I plan on pushing the limits of the engines as far as I can till I reach somewhere in the 600-700 hp level. There is actually quite a few of them running around now so it's very possible. 
I will keep everybody posted as I continue the build. First thing is first I have to pick a turbo. I have been eyeing up the bullseye turbo's. Something between an s362 and an s372. I believe the s362 will get me where I wanna be, but the s372 might do it at a lower boost level.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

Sweet. If you ever end up blowing an engine and have to rebuild again, it would be sweet to toss a NA 12v in there and see what it would run while you are building the FI motor. I dont know much about the Bullseye turbos except that everyone loves them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

yeah N/A would be nice to see what it would do. and from what I see everybody who is running the bullseye turbo's are making great power and loving them. I already talked to clay at CTS and will be picking something up from him in the near future.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

well the R32 is officially gone. I hate to see it go but it's for the better, and I got some parts that will help with the build out of the deal.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I run an s366 and love it


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I need to learn to weld.
I'd be makin' brackets like crazy!
Good luck with the new direction!


----------



## veeehubb (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

cant wait to see the finished product, keep up the good work


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Cool woodstove. Craigslist.free?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_Cool woodstove. Craigslist.free?

nope. Old guy down the street 50 bucks.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Wood burning stove 1 foot away from a wood wall in a garage full of oil, gas and other flammable materials. 
Can I take a life insurance policy out in your name?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWI_gti* »_Wood burning stove 1 foot away from a wood wall in a garage full of oil, gas and other flammable materials. 
Can I take a life insurance policy out in your name? 

yeah, but seriously, you may want to tig up some heat shielding for the wall.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

the stove should be fine where it is. I have a little 16X16 garage and I only burn the little chunks my neighbor can"t sell. It is enough to warm up the garage but hardly enough to catch the wall on fire. I thought the stove pipe thru the wall would get to hot, but it doesn't even get very warm up where it goes thru the wall.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

Now that is a bada$$ project. Great work!
Check your pms about the short runner you were sellin


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

I have been busy doing some projects on the house, but I managed to get some stuff done on the car.
I port matched everything on the intake side of things. I didn't go crazy with it, I just made sure the intake manifold and head were all perfectly matched to the gasket so there are no steps anywhere.
I also welded on two 10an fittings onto my valve cover to go over to the catch can. 
I started putting an engine together also, cleaned it all up with all new gaskets and seals. Everything is all stock I didn't even bother putting in the rod bolts. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

haha... i'm laughing at the "ACHTUNG!" printed on the valve cover near that breather port. 
Nice machine work!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_haha... i'm laughing at the "ACHTUNG!" printed on the valve cover near that breather port. 
Nice machine work!

haha yeah I still have to sandblast the valve cover. 
I will start finishing your intake manifold tomorrow.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

wel I have been finishing some other side projects and put my car on hold for a bit. But I spent the last week getting some more parts ready and finishing up the head.
finished gasket matching the ports on the head I didn't go crazy on the porting I just cleaned up the castings and opened up the ports to match the gaskets. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
put the head in place to mock up the new intake manifold and mount the alt. in it's new location. A bit tricky to fit the alt. under the intake but everything fits ok. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
Picked up my new walbro pump and a filter and fittings. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
and started gathering pieces for the brake system. I <3 wilwood 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Looking good sorry to see that R motor go but i completely understand where you are coming from


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

man its starting to come along. like the intake mani too


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*

yeah I am way further than I thought i would be right now. So long as progress keeps moving like this I will be at the dyno getting her all set up before summer.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Things are coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the R would have had the coolness factor, but you can definitely make plenty of power with the 12v. I'm in the middle of building a 12vT in my mk2 as well.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

That intake manifold looks very... leebroesque


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

haha yeah it does resemble it quite a bit. I hope the design is good for some extra ponies in there.


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

inlove for this build gl!!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbochachi)*

thanks I plan on getting some sheet metal work done this weekend. I would like to have the fire wall, rear door panels, and floors all finished completely. once all thats done I can get the engine back in and start wiring her up.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

I like the color choice on the block! LOL!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*

haha yeah it's a great color for showing oil leaks


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Such a sick build!!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

finally got the tranny and clutch back on the engine.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
and got everything in the car. I just need to get the head back together and back on.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

well I decided to just throw a stock head on for now, that way I can do a back to back dyno with the ported head and see if it helps or hurts the power. 

head on and intake all back on. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
got one read door panel finished up besides some grinding at the ends. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this is awesome keep up the good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ps. that manifold is awesome


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

ok it's been a while since I have updated anything. I started a new job at hersheys and have been collecting parts for the turbo kit. I am just waiting on some packages to come and I can get started fabbing everything up. 
New turbo is a bullseye s372 with race cover. T4 divided housing and a 1.10ar. very nice heavy duty turbo. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
Also picked up another walbro, So I will be running 2 walbros in parallel. And a fuel lab FPR. I just need the lines and a couple fittings and the fuel system is done.









I picked up v-band clamps for everything. A couple of 3" clamps for the watercooler, turbo and throttlebody. A 4" and a 3 1/2" for the down pipe/ exhaust. and some 2" for the turbo manifold. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
Also an AWIC I have to change the size of the inlet and outlet back down to 3" and move the inlet to the side but I think it is a very nice piece for the price.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

so the elbows and pipe showed up today for the manifold. Just need the exhaust flange and I'm ready to go.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
also 2 nice and pretty precision wastegates ready to go.








Actually got out to the garage this morning and got some work done. Not much but it's better than nothing. welded the v-bands on the turbo and throttlebody.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

I will no longer be posting in this thread seeing as how my plans have changed and the car will no longer be an r32. Please continue to follow my progress here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4765731


----------

